# C40 Seatpost Clamp



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

My 28.0 seatpost clamp broke today. Does anyone know of a source for one? Thanks.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Order one through your shop.


----------



## koichi (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm using MICHE X-carbon system clamp of size 31.8mm for my C40 (2001) with a genuine
28.0mm seatpost.
If you measure outer diameter of the seat tube at the top, you will find any clamp of that size fits.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

Campy and Salsa make them.
Salsa's looks just like the Colnago's
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/m...008-salsa-lip-lock-seat-clamp-3412.466.1.html

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...lo-asymmetrical-seatpost-clamp-1649.34.1.html


I ordered an original from competitive cyclist 2 weeks ago for $22.95


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I really appreciate it. KD


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Digging this post up from the dead. Is the correct seat clamp for a C40 a 31.8, 32.0 or something else?

Thanks!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

a Miche 31.8 on mine


----------

